# Product Photography



## carldelain (Aug 30, 2013)

I don't know anything about product photography. I really didn't know where to start. 
It was fun though. Nice when I just feel like hanging out at home for a day. 
I couldn't do much for the shadow. I had no tripod and one speed lite. 
C&C + Suggestions would be good. This a few different versions of one shot.


----------



## ShaneF (Aug 30, 2013)

I dont know anything about product photography either but your picks are making me thirsty.  The different shades look like different flavors.....


----------



## carldelain (Aug 30, 2013)

ShaneF said:


> I dont know anything about product photography either but your picks are making me thirsty.  The different shades look like different flavors.....



Well, good! I guess that's what you would usually be going for haha. 
I definitely enjoyed a few afterwards.


----------



## ShaneF (Aug 30, 2013)

I would just end up taking pictures of empty bottles.


----------

